# Coyotes night?



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

I went hunting last nite, my first time ever night hunting. Since there was no moon we took the spotlight, so we had to use shotguns. At our third set the calling sequence from the e-caller had just got over and I decided to check with the light to see if anything was around. We could see good enough up close, we were setting ponds cause it's the only place you can really see that good at night, there is little snowcover. I wasn't turning the light on until after the sequence was over. My light doesn't have a red lense not sure if that matters or not. Anyhow I swung the light to the right of us upwind and there were two sets of eyes up on the hill. I tried lip squeaking and then got on the rabbit in distress really quiet neither worked they watched us for about a minute or two then just left. Does anybody have any pointers for a guy so maybe next time I can lure them into shotgun range?

Justin


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Yup, I have some ideas.... First, when you sit down and start to call, turn the light on and leave it on until you finish the stand. Keep scanning the entire time. That's one of the biggest mistakes people make. Some turn off the light for several minutes at a time and then just scan once and turn it back off. If you do any day time calling you know how fast they can come in. Keep that light on!!!! ALL THE TIME!!!!!!

And, you can take a red Sharpie and color your lense red. Get it as dark as you can. A white light will spook coyotes (at least those around my house!)

With those two things, you stand a very good chance of getting them inside of shotgun range.

Good luck!


----------



## remington81 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey R Buker

Me and my father inlaw have got in to coyote hunting at night .We have the red light that goes on the scope and we wear them head light that are red and we have a realy good elec call . And there are coyote in the area but we just cant get them to come around . Is there any idea are hints that you found that help make a good hunt. Thanks man

Tim From Fayetteville Georgia


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

remington81 said:


> . Is there any idea are hints that you found that help make a good hunt.


 :lol: Yeah Randy, got any tips? :lol:

The reason it's funny to me remington81, is that there is alot to learn about predator hunting with lights before you can have any sort of consistancy to your success. And you asked a very broad question. Thats all, just funnin. But I'm sure Randy will offer a tip or two, or maybe more depending on how fast he types and how much time he has :lol: .


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Yup, that's a very broad question.

The first thing that pops into my head is wondering how much land you have to hunt. Are you calling a different spot each time or the same one over and over and ....

And, are you playing the wind?

And, are you getting in without being seen or heard?

And....

And...

And...

:wink:


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

This was the first year that I really hunted with artificial lights. Due to no snow cover up until about a week ago it was very difficult to see. Here is what I have learned over the last few weeks. I started by using a red filter. It worked fine. It did not spook the animals but I found that without snow I could not see their bodies only their eyes. I then tried a blue filter. It did not spook coyotes they kept coming and I could see much better. I haven't called in any fox yet with the blue light so I'm not sure how they will react. If I had a choice I would only hunt at night with snow cover and a full moon!


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

When is the next full moon anyways? And what's with the colored lenses? I've never hunted with lights at night so I'm lost.


----------



## 1shot1yote (Dec 23, 2006)

The next full moon in on Feb 3 I believe. The idea behind colored lenses is they don't seem to spook the animals like white lights I guess.

Justin


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Feb. 3rd. Gotcha. I'll actually be up that direction on the 3rd, 1shot1yote. It's my dads birthday on the 2nd so I might have to take him hunting .


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

My girlfriends birthday is on the 2nd as well.. i'll be home hunting the night of her birthday though hahaha.. Full moon perfect..


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Just a quick reminder that the moon will be big enough to see about 4 days before the actual full moon and another 4 days that follow the actual full moon. I usually get 8-10 good night hunts out of the big moon phase.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Hopefully we get some more snow in the next week, especially for us ND boys who can't use lights at night.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

will this weekend have enough moon, fox season closes down here in iowa on the 31 so am hoping of getting a couple at night before season closes.

thomas


----------

